# Pannel erstellen (Photoshop)



## GamerinSaskia (31. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Community (:

ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden, der mir mit Photoshop oder anderen Programmen 5-6 "Panel" 
für einen Twitch.tv Kanal erstellen/designen kann. Gerne bin ich bereit dafür eine Kleinigkeit zu spenden.
Es muss kein Profi sein, das was ich mir wünsche ist relativ schnell und simpel zu erledigen und kann somit auch
für Leute die gerne mit Photoshop arbeiten (Hobby) zu bewältigen sein.

Im Anhang findet Ihr meine exakte Vorstellung vom Design. Das einzige was ich an diesen "Panel" gerne 
verändert haben möchte, wäre der farbliche Streifen unten. Anstatt in Rot, soll dieser bitte in einem 
kräftigem Orange dargestellt werden. Schattierungen, Schriftzug, Raster Design sollten wenn möglich
beibehalten werden. 

Ich benötige folgende Panel:
About, Contact, Games, Donate, System, Giveaways, Welcome, Chat Rules, Connect und Subscribe

Bei Interesse meldet euch (:
Vielen Dank und einen Guten Rutsch allerseits!


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2013)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir einfach ne Photoshop Trial laden oder von mir aus auch Gimp nehmen und das selber machen. Das ist wirklich easy. 

 Wenn Du das "Grundgerüst" einmal gebaut hast, änderst Du nur die Textebene und hast Deinen neuen "Panel" bzw. Button.


----------



## Crysis nerd (31. Dezember 2013)

Das "schwierigste" dabei ist tatsächlich nur die Schriftart. Ich erkenne sie leider nicht... Wäre also gut, wenn du sagst, woher du das Bild hast. Ohne Schriftart kann man da leider lange fummeln....
Aber sonst stimme ich keinnick zu.

Grüße


----------



## GamerinSaskia (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke euch beiden schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Die Schriftart kann ich euch mitteilen, sobald ich die Info bekommen habe. 

Mir wäre es lieber wenn sich jemand darum kümmern würde, der sich mit PS auskennt.
Das soll nicht bedeuten das ich faul bin oder so^^ ich habe PS selber auch (Geschenk)
und mir schon zich Guide's auf YT angeschaut, bin aber letz endlich immer mit meinen
Entwürfen unzufrieden oder bekomme es gar nicht erst auf die Reihe.
Dieser Button/Panel wie Ihr ihn seht ist P E R F E K T für mich.
Nur die Farbe muss sich verändern^^

Eine andere, im besten Fall "sehr ähnliche" Schriftart würde mir auch zusagen. 
zB. Numero 10 Font | dafont.com

wie gesagt ich bin gerne bereit eine Kleinigkeit dafür zu spenden. Niemand soll was umsonst für mich designen oder entwickeln.


----------



## Klutten (31. Dezember 2013)

GamerinSaskia schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich bin gerne bereit eine Kleinigkeit dafür zu spenden. Niemand soll was umsonst für mich designen oder entwickeln.


 
Jedwede Hilfe ist kostenfrei! Das Forum darf nicht für entgeltliche Dienstleistungen genutzt werden!


----------



## GamerinSaskia (31. Dezember 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jedwede Hilfe ist kostenfrei! Das Forum darf nicht für entgeltliche Dienstleistungen genutzt werden!



okay Sorry! kommt nich wieder vor ^_^ war nur lieb gemeint. :/


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Dezember 2013)

GamerinSaskia schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.
> Die Schriftart kann ich euch mitteilen, sobald ich die Info bekommen habe.
> 
> Mir wäre es lieber wenn sich jemand darum kümmern würde, der sich mit PS auskennt.
> ...



Kann gerne GRATIS helfen, bis wann musst du die Buttons haben?
Ist für mich zwar eine Minutenarbeit, aber die freien Minuten sind zur Zeit manchmal etwas rar 

Wie gross sollen die Buttons/Panels sein (in Pixe) und welches grafikformat bzw. reicht dir ein psd file aus ? 

Mfg


----------



## GamerinSaskia (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich bekomme erst Anfang Februar mein neuen PC und fange auch erst dann an zu streamen. 
Das heißt ich habe noch ca. 4-6 Wochen Zeit. 

Die Button's sollten exakt die selbe Größe und Form / Design wie diese hier im Anhang haben. 
Nur das Rot wenn möglich in einem Orange Ton wie mein Hintergrund Wallpaper. (siehe ebenfalls Anhang).
So das die Button's mit meinem Wallpaper harmonieren! 
Ich benötige folgende Panel: About, Contact, Games, Donate, System, Giveaways, Welcome, Chat Rules, Connect und Subscribe

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfsbereitschaft, bin gespannt auf erste Entwürfe! und wie gesagt du hast alle Zeit der Welt dafür!!!


----------



## Festplatte (1. Januar 2014)

Reicht doch, wenn man einfach eben die Farbe ändert. Bild in PS rein, roten Bereich auswählen, Ebene durch kopieren und eine Farbüberlagerung raufhauen.


----------



## GamerinSaskia (1. Januar 2014)

Hey Freunde,

es ist folgende Schriftart! Free Font Furore by Jovanny Lemonad | Font Squirrel

Könnte mir jemand diese Button erstellen? 
Wäre auf Ewigkeit dankbar dafür^^ :-*

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (26. Februar 2014)

Schreib mir eine PN, wenn du noch interessiert bist!


----------

